# Pigeon just started twisting neck



## school1012 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi My name is Joe. I am from New York. I found a female pigeon about 3 years ago that was sick and had a twisting neck. I captured her, and cleaned her. About 2-3 weeks after she was captured she stopped twisted her neck. For the last 2 1/2 years she has been fine [does not fly much]. She has a clean open nest. Starting about 3 days ago, she started twisting her neck again. There are times when she is fine, and will sit in her nest without any problem. She eats on her own without any issue, and drinks clean water without any issues. But then all of a sudden she starts twisting her neck. She goes to the bathroom without much issues. Her droppings are solid. Is there any advise that can be provided that I can do to try and help her get better.

Thanks in advance

Also She Normally Lays 2 eggs a month Last Month August 20th she layed only one Egg. Usually She lays an egg then 2 days later lays another. Not sure if these means something


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*She may have had PMV which can only be treated with supportive measures. Check out this link:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/pigeon-paramyxovirus-aka-pmv-ppmv-pmv1-pigeon-12248.html

Is she stressed out at the moment? Does she display the twisted neck upon stress?

Does she exhibit any other symptoms/behavior?

Yes, pigeons do lay 2 eggs usually 2 days apart. Are you giving her a calcium D3 supplement or any other vitamins/minerals?

I would not let her fly outside and keep her contained and observe her behavior. If she is allowed to free fly she may be in contact with other birds and exposed to other diseases.*


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Joe

Sounds like she had a case of PMV (Pigeon Paramyxovirus infection) and mostly recovered after you took her in.

What we do find with some is that maybe weeks, months or years after they had the virus, they can show those neurological symptoms again. The virus is not active again (i.e., not contagious) but the damage previously caused by it can resurface with stress, or just spontaneously.

As long as she can still eat and drink all right (and we have several rescues like this) there's no real worry. You could give her a short course of bird vitamins in the water. Do ensure she has access to pigeon grit or else give her a few doses of Calcium + Vitamin D3 liquid supplement. They do need that for egg laying. Several of ours, as they get older, do stop laying altogether.


----------



## school1012 (Sep 8, 2013)

Skyeking, She is not stressed. When she has her mind on eating she can keep her head straight and usually when she is doing some activity she is not to bad. But when she is not concentrating on something she seems more prone to head twisting.

Other symptoms/behavior: When we first got her, she could fly even with her twitching. But after about 2 months after the head turning stopped she stopped flying. When she tries she sometimes hovers, and sometimes flies backwards. She is strictly an indoor bird, with no contact with other birds, and is not confined. She spends most of her time in her nest box.




Skyeking said:


> *She may have had PMV which can only be treated with supportive measures. Check out this link:
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/pigeon-paramyxovirus-aka-pmv-ppmv-pmv1-pigeon-12248.html
> 
> ...


----------



## school1012 (Sep 8, 2013)

John_D, thanks for the information


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

school1012 said:


> Skyeking, She is not stressed. When she has her mind on eating she can keep her head straight and usually when she is doing some activity she is not to bad. But when she is not concentrating on something she seems more prone to head twisting.
> 
> Other symptoms/behavior: When we first got her, she could fly even with her twitching. But after about 2 months after the head turning stopped she stopped flying. When she tries she sometimes hovers, and sometimes flies backwards. She is strictly an indoor bird, with no contact with other birds, and is not confined. She spends most of her time in her nest box.


I too had for several months two pigeons which had PMV and they never got rid of the neurological symptoms (twisting neck, sometimes rolling with entire body), even if for longer periods (1-2 months) the symptoms disapeared. 

If the bird doesn't have enough space to fly (outdoor), he/she will lose the aptitude of flying temporarily. Flying also reduce the symptoms.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Once infected with PMV type1 viruse the birds if recovers, will always remain a carrier. The viruses could take over when pigeon is stressed or its health is compromised.
My friend has a lone PMV survivor. Its been 2 years now,the bird has little bent neck. But he is holding fine.My friend vaccinates that bird for PMV thrice yearly cuz now he is healthy otherwise and give him strength and vitality injection every month.
(Its never recommended to vaccinate a sick bird cuz it will add to problems).

I know some guys who claim to treat PMV victims with their own theories and they say they always have success,but PMV victim would always remain a carrier. Personally I've never tried those theories


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi School1012, I agree with JohnD that it is just resurfacing of nervous symptoms, not the actual PMV infection. What I have found is that PMV pigeons do well in a place of calm and quiet. They would like to have consistency in their daily schedule, and get stressed by new things or new people, or changes in their daily schedule or a location change. You are right, PMV pigeons need to keep their mind occupied to beat stress. My PMV pigeons look normal while they are preening or looking out the window and watching other pigeons. But once they see or hear something unfamiliar/distressing, the neck twisting starts.
I guess maybe the resurfacing of old symptoms could be because her immune system has temporarily got weakened by any possible factors - vitamin deficiency, molting, egg-laying, climate change etc. Or could be old age.
She probably forgot to fly because of being an indoor pigeon. In my experience, the presence of another normal flying partner can encourage a PMV survivor to fly again.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

brocky bieber said:


> Once infected with PMV type1 viruse the birds if recovers, will always remain a carrier. The viruses could take over when pigeon is stressed or its health is compromised...


Actually, this not so. This is from Understanding Pigeon Paramyxovirosis by H.Vindervogel & J.P.Duchatel (still the authority on PMV), page 13:

"In the infected pigeon, the virus persists for not more than 4 weeks in the respiratory organs, 3 weeks in the intestine and 5 weeks in the brain. After they have been ill for 6 weeks, the pigeons are *no longer carriers of the virus and can thus no longer transmit the infection*."



> ...My friend has a lone PMV survivor. Its been 2 years now,the bird has little bent neck. But he is holding fine.My friend vaccinates that bird for PMV thrice yearly cuz now he is healthy otherwise and give him strength and vitality injection every month...


They require vaccination only once a year. Page 20:

"Our results show that after one injection (0.2 ml) of this vaccine [Colombovac PMV], antibodies persist during one year and pigeons are protected from a severe infection already after 10 days, and for 12 months."


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yes John_D scientifically your right but why pigeons show symptoms again...

The damage done by PMV viruses is so much that sometimes even slightest of health problems can resurface the symptomatic signs of PMV. Worms,cocci,canker etc can simply doom that bird whose kidneys,brain,nervous system have been damaged by PMV. Such birds will catch PMV again if come in contact with infected bird again and one will keep thinking that its just symptoms and the bird could doom others also.In controlled situations where every situation is kept under control they can treat PMV victims but practically....
If a PMV victim is slightly sick and we don't notice and we vaccinate that bird with PMV live strain vaccination then those strains develop again a serious situation. PMV survivor are ok to pet and feed but in practical situations...! And some claim to be racing PMV survivours...Ah!

Many experienced fanciers here treat PMV victims thrice with LaSota on sundays and give an injection on thursdays which is actually meant for cows. And they have success stories to share...
Most cull PMV infected bird on sight.
One PMV victim is capable of infecting the entire flock. I had flock of homers back in 2009. Every single bird was infected even when the birds who were showing signs of PMV were moved to different loft. PMV is highly contagious. Not even a single bird of mine survived as it was winters and they weren't able to pick food for them. Every morning I have to grim sights of death.

Thnx John_D


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

The symptoms recur or, for some, never completely go because there is often some permanent damage. it has indeed been suggested that the virus remains dormant in the brain, but I've not seen anything to support that. Regardless, the actual infection runs its course in six weeks. The same may apply to the kidney damage some are affected by - it can, long term, be life-shortening even though the bird has recovered from the virus.

Another thing is that they can shed the virus in their immediate environment, so unless care is taken to clean and disinfect it then virus may still be viable quite a time after the bird itself has ceased to be infectious.

A human parallel would be the Nipah Virus which is recorded in Bangladesh as recurring in a few cases. Although those neurological symptoms that can affect humans are documented as recurring after a period of apparent full recovery, it was also discovered that the sufferers did not still have any infectious virus. BTW, that too is one of the Paramyxovirus 'family'.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Thnx John_D for info. I really appreciate ur way of handling things.


----------



## school1012 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was wondering does light cause trouble for the bird. If I put I roof over the nest, making it darker, the bird seems to calm down.

I have also notice that at times the bird seems fine, that she starts to act up. With any change. I could be sitting next to her the whole time while she is calm then starts twisting. Is this normal process? I get worried.
Thanks


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't think light would be an issue. But you can experiment, and find ways in which she can be most comfortable. My first PMV pigeon was an extra-curious pigeon, so she needed to keep her mind occupied all the time. I used to hang interesting things, and strew toys around. I would rotate the toys and replace with new ones now and then, so she would have variety. She used to spend a lot of time pecking at things which intrigued her, and looking at herself in the mirror, but was quickly bored. I have felt that a mate did make a difference in her life. But a mate for a PMV pigeon should be one of calm demeanor, otherwise there would be more stress.
With PMV pigeons, even small changes can be distressing. I would be sitting next to them, and then when I shift position, their neck twists in anxiety of what I am going to do next. They are like over-anxious people, sometimes I have even felt my PMV pigeons are sensitive to what goes on in my mind.
This is nothing to worry about, it is enough to give her the environment to build her self-confidence back. It would be good if she can atleast 'watch' normal pigeons, and identify with them.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Thing is to make her more comfortable and help her overcome stress and weakness. If covering the roof of the cage gives her shade and she feels comfortable there then give it a try. Pigeons which r indoor pets and more close to people,they can find new colorful toys interesting. My pigeons are usually afraid of new colorful things. Take care of her diet to help her come out of this stress. Don't over experiment with her for now.

Applause to such people who care for PMV victims. Please wash ur hands everytime you touch the bird. Clean,disinfect regularly. It might be said that PMV virus are unique to pigeons but if it gets in human eye it can cause problems...
I go through a breakdown when I see a PMV victim


----------



## school1012 (Sep 8, 2013)

Update on Bird. She still twists her neck, but it is not as bad as it was the first week. I have noticed that there are not many feathers around her ear, which seems strange. I was wondering what Vitamins would be good for her, that can help her.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Have you ever treated this bird for blood sucking mites? That could be the case with feathers missing around ear, you cannot necessarily see these pests, but they are there. When they are around or in ear that can mess with their balance.

She may have some neurological damage from the PMV, best to get her on Calcium, vitamin D3 and B complex (if you haven't) those are vitamins/minerals for nerves. If she is nearing the time when she is laying eggs that can deplete her reserves of calcium which may effect her and cause twisting of neck. *


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Ear feathers do thin out with ear mites. One of ours had them a while back. We smeared vaseline around the ear hole, which suffocates the mites. These were not blood sucking mites, though.


----------



## school1012 (Sep 8, 2013)

Skyeking said:


> *Have you ever treated this bird for blood sucking mites? That could be the case with feathers missing around ear, you cannot necessarily see these pests, but they are there. When they are around or in ear that can mess with their balance.
> 
> She may have some neurological damage from the PMV, best to get her on Calcium, vitamin D3 and B complex (if you haven't) those are vitamins/minerals for nerves. If she is nearing the time when she is laying eggs that can deplete her reserves of calcium which may effect her and cause twisting of neck. *


Thanks, picked some up yesterday. hope it helps


----------



## school1012 (Sep 8, 2013)

John_D said:


> Ear feathers do thin out with ear mites. One of ours had them a while back. We smeared vaseline around the ear hole, which suffocates the mites. These were not blood sucking mites, though.


thanks for the info


----------

